# Shutter speed for dove release?



## DCM1024 (Jun 16, 2012)

Any advice appreciated. I will use the 7D with 55-250mm lens. Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2012)

I usually use 1/1600 s for birds in flight - a little slower if you want some wing blur on a dove (1/1600 s still blurs wings on smaller birds, e.g. sparrows).


----------



## DCM1024 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd stop down the lens to f/8 and see if you can get 1/1500sec with out cranking ISO above 800. It depends on the light. If the birds are backlit, you might want to use manual aperture and shutter settings. You will want a fair bit of depth of field, since the focus is not goinng to be perfectly on the eye.


----------



## DCM1024 (Jun 17, 2012)

I would like to thank neuroanatomist and Mt Spokane Photography for their assistance with this question. The doves photographed well with minimal motion blur at 1/1500. The bride and groom on the other hand, ended up with frightened expressions on their faces in all of the dove release photos. Apparently they're not accustomed to being around birds. Thanks again for your help - it is genuinely appreciated.


----------

